# Utah State University builds a dynamic wireless charging test track



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

The first incarnations of commercialized stationary wireless systems will offer consumers a hands-free EV experience. The next step is dynamic wireless charging – topping up a vehicle’s battery while in motion, from pads embedded in the roadway... More >


----------

